# Best way to Vert in short area?



## RisenHIGH (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi,

I have a crawl space under my stairs that is approximatly 20" in height, 3 feet across and 4 feet long, and I am looking for the most effiecient way to do a vert grow in that area? I know I can control my temps with a 600w hps in this area. I was thinking of possibly a short DWC Sog style grow (12/12 from clone), but am concerned about the plants on the far side of the area not getting enough coverage.

Any ideas?

Thanks,
Risen


----------



## Beansly (Nov 14, 2011)

Well that hight is cutting it pretty close to the min. but I guess if you flowered from seed and hung the light bare bulb and vertical, you'd have enough room to pack a few plants in there.

KEY:
X =plant
| = light bulb
_ = top of you space/ceiling
___________
xx | xx | xx


But honestly, vert wouldn't be the most efficient choice for your space. You're gonna wanna do a ScrOG.


----------



## LVTDY (Nov 14, 2011)

20" is more like 10" once you add pots, bulbs, fans, etc into the mix.

I'd say your best bet would be to invest in some 4' long high output flourescents, along with a screen of green (aka ScrOG). Do some reading on the forums here and surely you'll agree that's your best bet.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 16, 2011)

If you did a true vertical setup you would be good to go.

X = Plants
__ = roof
|| = light
____________
X X X
X || X || X
X X X

Have the plants go into flower early and look for a strain that is good for forming nice single buds. Saw Heath do a setup like this with 3x600 stacked high - I believe he was testing a vert grow system, but you can make one yourself, there are tutorials around. He did an aero grow as well. He harvested a ridiculous crop, something like 8lbs I believe. Every plant weighed an ounce IIRC, pretty much one big single bud. The system he used might be a bit tight, but you could have something pretty close to it IMO.

Looked to me like the ultimate cash cropping situation. But you could do something pretty good in your space. I think it was on overgrow, so it's no longer around (the thread, but maybe there are copies elsewhere).


----------

